# Is the season over?????



## night

Hi everyone wanted to see if it is done . I live by berlin and know one around me all the way to paris township is hearing any now we all see them walking around. I am the only one still hunting really sucks if it's done this will be year number four turkey hunting and no bird..On a side note ran down to PA. on opening day worked a mile long strip not one bird to be heard guys in PA. think season came in two weeks to late any help would be great.


----------



## Archery Patriot

When you ask if the seasons over...well no..May 20th is the last day... as for them not gobbling...Its been like that all year. If your seeing turkeys why arent you setting up on them and waiting on them to come into you...dont call, just wait on them. I have tagged out...like last week.. My last bird I stalked with 40 and he closed the distance to 31. Just because they arent gobblin means absolutly nothing..Get on them...YOU GOT THIS!!!


----------



## Bowhunter57

night,
Welcome to OGF forums! 

I ain't heard no gobbling for a month, but I ain't heard no fat lady singing either.  I'm going back out after a 2nd turkey with a bow and hope to drill one.

Bowhunter57


----------



## ultra elite 55

This is prime time I missed one last Sat. My buddies doubled up Saturday and just today I got a picture at 7:30 of another buddies bird. Gobbled a few times they shut up and 45 mins later here he came looking for that shy hen! Go get em


----------



## floater99

Huntings been TUUUFFFF and quiet,I have not heard a GOBBLE last three times out,birds are there just not talking.I will keep going till last day.Dont give up when you least expect it he may just show up.If yure seein them 
set up where you been seeing them and wait him out my2cent.


----------



## tadluvadd

Its getting more and more like fall hunting every year for me it seems.ambushing is still challenging and fun,but nothing like hearing that tom light up the woods when hes gobbling as he is comming in.to me,that is what makes turkey hunting fun and different then any other type of hunting.i heard very few last year,and even less this year.predetors and 87 degree weather in early april is to blame.right place,right time,right bird anymore.15yrs ago when i started hunting them, if there was a bird in the area and you made a good call,he was comming in.not anymore.


----------



## firstflight111

may be i can help you get a turkey ..i live near there dont hunt much around that area ..i have heard birds every day were i am at.. and i have not missed a day yet ....send me a p.m. with your number


----------



## mastercatman

firstflight111 said:


> may be i can help you get a turkey ..i live near there dont hunt much around that area ..i have heard birds every day were i am at.. and i have not missed a day yet ....send me a p.m. with your number


You've heard birds every day? Why haven't you killed one yet?

I have been out 10 times this season, I have heard and worked birds on three mornings. I filled both tags and still working on tags for other people I'm mentoring into the sport. The birds have been quiet, but the gobbling is not over. It is just going to be sporadic hit or miss opportunities. Yesterday morning was dead quiet in an area that was "lit up" a few days previously. I had a hen riled up at 11:30am, but she brought no gobbler with her. This morning, while in ornithology class afield, I heard several birds gobbling very well from 7:45-8:30 am of all times! It was killing me and made learning anything difficult! This afternoon, while sitting in the Wayne near Nelsonville, I heard a bird gobble a couple of times at 2:00pm on high pressure lands. 
Get out there and be persistent, many guys are done after being beat down all season. The birds are still out there and pressure is getting lighter each day. Good [email protected]!


----------



## firstflight111

mastercatman said:


> You've heard birds every day? Why haven't you killed one yet?
> 
> I have been out 10 times this season, I have heard and worked birds on three mornings. I filled both tags and still working on tags for other people I'm mentoring into the sport. The birds have been quiet, but the gobbling is not over. It is just going to be sporadic hit or miss opportunities. Yesterday morning was dead quiet in an area that was "lit up" a few days previously. I had a hen riled up at 11:30am, but she brought no gobbler with her. This morning, while in ornithology class afield, I heard several birds gobbling very well from 7:45-8:30 am of all times! It was killing me and made learning anything difficult! This afternoon, while sitting in the Wayne near Nelsonville, I heard a bird gobble a couple of times at 2:00pm on high pressure lands.
> Get out there and be persistent, many guys are done after being beat down all season. The birds are still out there and pressure is getting lighter each day. Good [email protected]!



i got one the first day 
my one sons tagged out
and my other keeps missing 
and my big monster turkey is still waiting tied to a tree ..i usually dont shot my last bird till there 3 or 4 days left ..cause you never know whats out there 
i just like to watch and take pic and videos of them this one was a 12 in beard not big enught 








this one to small too 








heres one my son shot 









I am not ready to end my season just yet ..when I matured for turkey hunting ..I slowed down and took it all in .. its not always about running around killing birds ..(thats for beginners.. ) its about learing all you can enjoying them walking around you ..seeing what you can do with a piece of glass or slate seeing there reaction.. and trying to help pass on what you have learned to others ... and take as many kids out as you can


----------



## mastercatman

Hey, that's cool, nothing wrong with that. I just thought from another comment on another thread that you hadn't scored yet. I was thinking I would have lost my mind if I were hearing birds every day and couldn't kill one! LOL


----------



## D Man

Far from over. Thurs, Fri, and Sat were the loudest days I've had in my areas all year!! Should be a good week with the high pressure moving in; hope to get a few more for the crew. Going to try to fill my 2nd tag on public land....


----------



## Carpn

Its far from over. Birds are still out there to be killed . If you aren't on birds don't keep killing yourself hunting unproductive areas


----------

